# Aoshima Lady Penelope's FAB1 WIP



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Well I went and bought the 1/32 scale FAB1 today from the LHS.

Very pleasently surprised at the details of the kit. The parts are molded in pink, black and chrome. The body of the car is 18cm so it's a reasonable size. The front four wheels can be "steered". All wheels are rubber. The front bumper/grill and rear bumpers plus side panel details are chromed. The transparencies include all the lights and canopy. There are decals AND stick on metal stripes. No figures. Some nice detail on the dash.

Observed flaws so far. Parker's microphone needs to be flipped from right to left and the rear chromed bumper has a nasty seam line.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/FAB1_Box.JPG

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/FAB1_Sprues1.JPG

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/FAB1_Sprues2.JPG

I'll put up pictures as I do the build. The wood panelling on the inside of the car should be fun.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing this build- this is one of those kits I keep looking at and wondering what it is all about...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks SOOOO much better than the old old Imai release... 

But, I'm wondering if it's just my perception or an illusion, the body looks a little short. Maybe it's accurate but there's something about the way they filmed made the Rolls seem longer, a bit more sleek. 

As to Parker's mic, without diving deep into my references I suspect its position depended on what the director of the day decided what was best for the shot. See also the amazing changing controls and mic for Thunderbird 1. 

Hey, here's an odd question. When I think of building these things I think about dioramas, and this problem always hits my thought process. Should any figures included (to add life to the scene) have normal human proportions, or the more stylized 'big head' puppet look? 

See, it just seems to me that model figures with puppet proportions just 'pull you out' of the moment because instinct says in your head "that doesn't look right", and yet those puppets and their look ARE part of the whole. It's not so jarring in the actual TV show because the motion and the dialog and the music carry you along, but static...

It's a conundrum!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

If I added figures I think I'd do them to human proportions. But that's just me.

In terms of the proportions it looks the right length to me but the bonnet doesn't look high enough. <shrug> Going to leave that alone. I agree with the interior details getting changed from episode to episode.Not just the mic. Just noticed this morning that early in the series the interior was all black with a silver grill behind the rear seat. Later in the show they added the wood panelling to the side walls.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Just and update. I've been concentrating on the interior. Almost finished now, just need to add some metal striping between the wood panelling and the black. Decal instruments have been applied as well.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/FAB1_WIP1A.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/FAB1_WIP1B.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/FAB1_WIP1C.JPG


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Nicely done! The pinstriping on the upholstery is particularly well done!

Have to say, as a car interior, it's probably the most UN-ergonomically designed thing I've ever seen! I'm not even sure Parker can properly see over the bonnet! But I guess if you're driving a beast like the FAB 1 the other cars on the road can just go hang.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The pinstriping was a case of paint a straight line, retouch, repaint and retouch until good enough. Just started doing the self-adhesive metal foil chrome work this afternoon. The foil came with the kit and is pre-cut.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Steve H said:


> Have to say, as a car interior, it's probably the most UN-ergonomically designed thing I've ever seen! I'm not even sure Parker can properly see over the bonnet!


Well, it _is_ designed for puppets, you know. :tongue:

A length of 18 cm in 1/32 scale makes the "real" car nearly 19 feet long. That's a big sumbitch!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Another update with the foil trim added.

http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/FAB1_WIP2A.JPG
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/FAB1_WIP2B.JPG
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/FAB1_WIP2C.JPG


----------



## Fitchle (Feb 1, 2014)

:thumbsup: Very nicely done !

Larry

Melbourne FL.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow! That's looking great!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Just doing touchups now.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Beautiful. I have one of these in my stash and your build is inspiring me to get into it.

Did your kit come with the photo-etch parts?

Alien


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey, that's really nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Alien. Yes it comes with photo etch parts for the dash and seat instruments, the number plates and the Rolls insignia. You don't need to use any of them if you don't want because they are either already part of the moldings or come as decals. Aoshima do give you the choice. Same with the dividers on the canopy. You can either paint the pink then use the metal foil or just use the decals.



Alien said:


> Beautiful. I have one of these in my stash and your build is inspiring me to get into it.
> 
> Did your kit come with the photo-etch parts?
> 
> Alien


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Final photos of FAB1 with the grill added behind the rear seat and a few touchups.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/FAB1_Final_3QFront.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/FAB1_Final_3QRear.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/FAB1_Final_Top.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/FAB1_Final_Rear.JPG

It was a fun, quick build and I'm happy to have it added to the other Gerry Anderson show vehicles on my shelf.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Really really nice. I like the pink you used. Good choice!

One thing, do you think maybe a thin wash along the door edges might give some more visual interest?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I tried giving it a bit of contrast with the panel lines around the boot. I was of two minds about how it came out so have left the foor frames untouched for now.

I might revisit that in the future though as well as adding the two popup rear vision monitors near the front of the canopy.


----------



## Dan Griffin (May 7, 2019)

Hi, 

sorry to revive an old thread, but what pink did you use for FAB 1?

I have the kit to build and would like to get the pink right, and what you've used looks spot on. 

regards

Dan


----------

